
FirefoxOS GSM factory unlocked Fx0 for ~$60 - hardwaresofton
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UULNTHK?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00
======
kogir
Not sure how I feel about Amazon referral links being on the front page of HN.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Amazon adds its own tracking info depending on how you clicked into their
site. There's no referral details included. If you prefer the pure link:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UULNTHK](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UULNTHK)

------
hardwaresofton
Looks like there was a silver lining to Mozilla refocusing on IoT :D

